# amp building forums



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i am looking for some amp building forums. can any of you recommend some? there is info here, but i would like other options as well.


----------



## JHarasym (Mar 27, 2007)

music-electronics-forum.com/
http://www.ax84.com/
http://www.18watt.com/
http://www.thegearpage.net/board/forumdisplay.php?f=11
http://www.trinityamps.com/phpbb/index.php


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

thanks for the hook up! i will check them all out, except the 18watt forum.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

http://i.diyaudio.com/display.php?M=317724&C=2eecac4ced5d2a1b0bbd4867a8a4f0f9&S=92&L=17&N=54




> [h=2]The Fifth Burning Amp Fest, and a New Kind of Old Amp[/h]
> [h=4]By Mark "Variac" Cronander[/h]
> 
> Well another October means another Burning Amp Festival, so we have a quick report on that. Then we present an article by Mike Roththacher, a new contributor here although he's had a previous article published on the PassDIY website. It's about an amp made with SIT devices, which are the big news around here these days. Jan Didden's column this month is about an oscilloscope for the iPod generation, we have a pair of speaker drivers to auction off, and also various bits of housekeeping on other subjects....
> ...


----------



## JHarasym (Mar 27, 2007)

cheezyridr said:


> thanks for the hook up! i will check them all out, except the 18watt forum.


OK, I'll bite : why not the 18watt forum?


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

because their website says they aren't taking new members right now. something about a software change over. you can't view the forum at all without joining first, same with the rest of the push pull forums.


----------



## Furtz (Nov 27, 2010)

This is the best one I know of. Lots of really smart and helpful builders here.
http://ampgarage.com/forum/


----------



## bcmatt (Aug 25, 2007)

Furtz said:


> This is the best one I know of. Lots of really smart and helpful builders here.http://ampgarage.com/forum/


ditto. Probably some of the best builders that go online hang out there and it's a pretty friendly atmosphere.


----------

